# Kita Finally Foaled! :D



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats!!! Hes gorgeous. Omg...your mare is gorgeous too. Lucky. I luv grays. im kinda leaning towards a red roan.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Jaide! Kita, the mare, is the baby! I'm so proud of my girl! He is a handsome little guy, actually I think he's sort of goofy looking right now, but I'm sure he'll grow into himself!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is SO stunning, what a cutie!! Congrats...I'm soo jealous lol! :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Pop!


----------



## AllyKatSki1 (Apr 2, 2008)

OH he is soo cute!!! so is mum!. He looks like he'll turn red roan. good luck!.
all the best wishes!!!!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

aww look at those big baby eyelashes! Cute


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG he's adorable! Look at his coloring!

Im thinking he'll either be a red roan or grey.

Kita looks so proud!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Whad 'ya mean goofy looking?
He's a cutie! 
I love the pic of him sleeping.
But what is with the appy markings on his bum?! :shock: 
LOL

I still say he's gonna turn grey... that looks like what his base coat colour is. 
Plus I only see one sock, not three...


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Aw, I just love babies! 
And I'm thinking he'll be a strawberry roan, but who knows.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Allycat and Kim!  He does have some great eyelashes!

Appy, Kita is a very proud Mama!  She just loves being a mom!

Steff, yeah he was buried in the grass..lol. I KNOW he looks like a little Appy! I just about died when I saw him..lol.He has one front sock, one front coronet and one hind stocking. He's still dorky looking..lol! 

None has any idea's for a name for the little guy?


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Too bad hes not gray. I luv the name Hildago...like off of Saddle Club


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

how about rusty?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow Tiff, what a stunning little fella you've got there! He's gorgeous! I think red roan, whatever colour though he's certainly going to be a head turner. :wink: 

I love Kita's groovy pink headcollar too.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I actually like the name Rusty, we will have to wait and see if he's gonna stay red. 

Thank Meggy! I think he looks like a real dork right now but I'm sure he'll turn into something when he is little older. I love pink!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

awwww!!! i love the one of him sleeping in the grass! she's SMILING!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah the grass was so deep we couldn't even see the little guy. We were able to sneak right up and pet him without waking the little guy.

He seems pretty friends already!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Omg Tiff he is SOO Cute! I love the coloring and everything about him!
The pic with him laying down in the grass is the cutiest pic ever! congrats!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

i just realized that i typed hildago for a gray...i meant Hugo. But yeah i luv the name Rusty.
How about Scout?
Tobie?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness.... so cute!!  I love him. What lovely pics ...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What a cutie!! What the hell is that on his butt? Are you sure he is by Beau? :shock: Looks like an Appy got in with mama mare!!
I say he's going to grey, he's very light already. You're very lucky!!
Names:
- Scout
- Chico
- Levi
- Duke (love this)
- Dandy
- Piper


I'll come up with more later


----------



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

Awhhh! He is really cute!

I'm lovin' the 5th picture  

I like the name Levi like JDI listed.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Awww... he's s cute!!! I too think he'll be a red roan or a gray, I'm not sure which one. I also love the pic of him sleeping... ADORABLE!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hows about Ringo for a name? hes so cute!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

he's really cute!!!! trade u charlie for him!!!! ( ok not) i'd call him goat due to the tuff ofhair he has under is lip..or some thing from lord of the ring's to match that tuff of hair


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmm, I'm betting he is going to be a red roan! 

Soooooooo cute!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Finally! I bet Kita's glad to have him out. I like his funky little roan butt


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So right now I'm really liking he name Aden, what do you guys think of it? I'm not sure why I like it, he just looks like an Aden.

Buck-Thanks so much! He's getting cuter..lol

Jaide-My puppies name is Scout, so I can't name him that. 

Allie-I KNOW! DOESN'T HE LOOK LIKE AN APPY! I WAS LIKE OMG WHEN I SAW HIM...LOL I really like the name Levi. That is my second choice at the moment. I've had a horse named Piper and my friend has a gelding named Duke (which I really like to)

Rezzi-Thanks very much!

Mudpony-Thanks very much, I'm still leaning towards gray

Ginger-thanks for the name suggestion, I will consider it!

KT-Consider the trade DONE! LOL HAHA I never thought of that, he does look like a goat. ****

Small Town Girl-Thanks very much!

Sara-She seems very relieved!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aden is a cute name!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute! Red or bay roan may be eventually? I don't think he gonna turn black though...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Pop, still waiting on some more opinions. 

Kitten-definatly not gonna turn black! Some times I look and think gray for sure than other times I'm like, well he could be a red roan...lol. I guess only time will tell. I can't to his registration papers until I know.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You could just call him goofy... You know, Kita's reg'd name is DD Max's Magnolia... so Goofy and Max? 

Slater is the only thing I could think of.
I do like Aden though.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ohh...I like that name too! Not Goofy!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i cant believe ive missed this thread. he is goooooooooorgeous  very sturdy looking little boy 

im going to say grey only because of the white he has underneath. but i really dont know


----------



## horseloverM15 (May 10, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! He is so cute!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

He is so gorgeous! Would be great if he stayed red roan, love that colour. I am absolutely amazed by how much grass you have!!! we don't get grass like that in Australia except in lawns. Does it ever cause your horses to founder? I reckon an Aussie horse would founder just looking at that grass lol.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

So did you pick a name for him?  I bet he stays roan.

Oh, boy, just notices it's REALLY old thread. I bet you already sold him. Lol!


----------

